# AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” FEBRUAR: Rotauge



## Anglerboard-Team (2. Februar 2009)

*Aktiv Angeln mit dem Anglerboard​*
*Die große ZEBCO Aktion

“Let’s go fishing”​* 

*Jeden Monat attraktive Preise gewinnen!!​*
Hitparaden für die größten Fänge gibt es wie Sand am Meer. Fast jede Zeitschrift oder Internetseite bietet so etwas an. Zebco und uns geht's aber nicht um den größten Fisch - da wird eh nur immer wieder beschissen, um die Preise abzugreifen.

Uns geht's drum, euch aktiv ans Wasser zu bringen. Denn egal wie groß oder schwer ein Fisch ist, angeln macht immer Spaß. Und wir wollen daher die belohnen, die aktiv angeln gehen. Daher hat auch jeder gemeldete Fang die gleiche Chance, einen der attraktiven Preise zu gewinnen. 

*FEBRUAR: Rotauge​**Der Februarpreis für die erfolgreichen Rotaugenangler von Zebco gestiftet:​**Browning Matchrute Syntec Force  & Browning Rolle Crypton Surf*









*Die Modalitäten:*
*Ihr könnt im Februar hier in diesem Thread alle Rotaugen melden. *

Es werden ausschließlich Fische anerkannt, die mit einem Foto eingestellt werden. 

Zusätzlich - um die immer wieder gleichen Diskussionen zu vermeiden - zählen nur Fische, an die gut erkennbar ein Maßband oder Zollstock angelegt ist und/oder wo beim Fisch eine erkennbare, aktuelle Zeitung/Zeitschift liegt. 

Jeder Angler kann pro Monat und Fischart bis zu 5 einzelne Fische einstellen. 

Wir lassen da natürlich keinerlei Diskussionen zu. Der Thread dient rein zum einstellen der Fische.

Um das einstellen untermaßiger Fische zu vermeiden:
Die Untergrenze bei der Auslosung der Länge liegt immer deutlich über den gesetzlichen Schonmaßen!!


Am Ende des Monats wird eine Länge ausgelost. Derjenige, der mit seinem gemeldeten Fang am nächsten bei dieser ausgelosten Länge liegt, erhält den dafür ausgelobten Preis. Bei mehreren gleichlangen Fischen entscheidet dann das Los unter den Einstellern.

Und - auch wie immer: Der Rechtsweg ist natürlich ausgeschlossen!


----------



## Schildkroete241 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” FEBRUAR: Rotauge*



Anglerboard-Team schrieb:


> ​
> 
> Um das einstellen untermaßiger Fische zu vermeiden:
> Die Untergrenze bei der Auslosung der Länge liegt immer deutlich über den gesetzlichen Schonmaßen!!
> ...


 

Was ist den für euch das Mindestmaß beim Rotauge bei uns giebs da keins.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” FEBRUAR: Rotauge*

Gilt auch nur für die Fische, die ein Mindestmaß haben - da nehmen wir natürlich eine Länge oberhalb des geringsten (uns bekannten) Mindestmaßes.


----------



## Knobbes (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” FEBRUAR: Rotauge*

Super Aktion,
das ist ein Anreiz wert, es mal am Wochenende zu probieren.


----------



## Knurrhahn (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” FEBRUAR: Rotauge*

da sollte ich doch mal wieder am Teltowkanal vorbei schauen!


----------



## Ray90 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” FEBRUAR: Rotauge*

das hört sich nach einen wochenende am Rhein an ^^


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” FEBRUAR: Rotauge*



> das ist ein Anreiz wert, es mal am Wochenende zu probieren.


Genau darum gehts!
Anreiz zum Angeln....
;-))


----------



## EmsLiga (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” FEBRUAR: Rotauge*

Da bei Rotaugen ja kein MM - Frage :
Lost Ihr am Ende des Monats unter allen eingereichten Fängen ein cm Zahl aus die in dem Bereich der eingereichten Fänge liegt ?
Oder einfach so eine cm Zahl z.b. 15,5 ?
Petri & Kapitale
Robert


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” FEBRUAR: Rotauge*

Es wird eine Zahl ausgewürfelt, mit einer Stelle hinterm Komma.
Wer am nächsten dran ist, der hats.
Bei mehreren gleichen gemeldeten Längen entscheidet dann das Los..


----------



## Knurrhahn (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” FEBRUAR: Rotauge*

wie viel Würfel nehmt ihr?  
Bei nur zwei Würfel darf der Fisch ja nicht viel länger wie 12cm sein!  
Und bei drei, na ja!  

Habe schon meine Futterkörbchen, Winkelpicker- und Feederangl vor gewühlt.
Mal sehen ob ich das noch kann.


----------



## Tom78 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” FEBRUAR: Rotauge*

In den Bundesländern Berlin, Rheinland-Pfalz und Thüringen gibt es ein Mindestmaß von 15 cm für Rotaugen.


----------



## EmsLiga (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” FEBRUAR: Rotauge*



Tom78 schrieb:


> In den Bundesländern Berlin, Rheinland-Pfalz und Thüringen gibt es ein Mindestmaß von 15 cm für Rotaugen.


 
Wow - das ist mal ne Ansage |bigeyes
Lag ich mit 15,5 cm doch ganz gut -lol
Petri & Kapitale Rotaugen
Robert


----------



## JonasH (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” FEBRUAR: Rotauge*

wo sind die Fänge? nächste woche werde ich mal los


----------



## Paddy 15 (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” FEBRUAR: Rotauge*

Schon ne tolle sache...
leider ist im mom alles zugefroren :c:c:c
aber sobald bei uns ein bissel was auf ist, gehts los:vik::vik::vik:

lg Paddy


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” FEBRUAR: Rotauge*

Ihr seid doch Weicheier - schon mal was von Eisangeln gehört ;-))


----------



## grazy04 (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” FEBRUAR: Rotauge*

Eisangeln iss gut |supergri
hier sinn auf fast allen Seen entweder noch geschlossene Eisdecke mit vlt 3-5cm oder Löcher von ein paar cm bis max 2m und glaub mir ich habs versucht.... nix zu wollen, außer einger ungläubiger Blicke von diversen Hundebesitzern (hää was macht der da???) hab ich nix bekommen.


----------



## Master Hecht (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” FEBRUAR: Rotauge*

mal ne frage wie läuft das jezz???
war heute nämlich los und hab bestimmt 20 rotaugen gefangen, hab die auch annen zollstock und neben ne zeitung von freitag gelegt wie viele darf ich jetzt davon posten???

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” FEBRUAR: Rotauge*

5 stück


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” FEBRUAR: Rotauge*



Master Hecht schrieb:


> mal ne frage wie läuft das jezz???
> war heute nämlich los und hab bestimmt 20 rotaugen gefangen, hab die auch annen zollstock und neben ne zeitung von freitag gelegt wie viele darf ich jetzt davon posten???
> 
> mfg Master Hecht



Moin,
im Eingangsposting dieses Threads stehen die Modalitäten. U.a. steht dort auch: 



> Jeder Angler kann pro Monat und Fischart bis zu 5 einzelne Fische einstellen.





Na dann leg mal los #6


----------



## YakuzaInk (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” FEBRUAR: Rotauge*

wollt gleich mal los.. 
wenn ich jetzt ein kapitales Rotauge fange, metermaß o.ä. daneben lege und keine aktuelle zeitung hab... zählt das trozdem?


----------



## Paddy 15 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” FEBRUAR: Rotauge*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch Weicheier - schon mal was von Eisangeln gehört ;-))


 

HAB ich versucht !!!!!!!!!!!!
Bloss ging der bohrer kaputt:c:c:c
dann wollte ich nochmal Eisangeln gehen bloss war das Eis dann doch etwas zu dünn also ging ich nimma drauf so langsam fing es an Aufzutauen aber jetzt wird es wieder Kälter!!!;+:c


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” FEBRUAR: Rotauge*

ich werde morgen mein glück auf plötze probieren-obs geklappt hat, seht ihr ja morgenabend


----------



## angler4711 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” FEBRUAR: Rotauge*

Moin, Moin!


Entlich sind die Teiche wieder ein bisschen auf.
Ich habe diese schöne Plötze am Sonntag gefangen
sie mass genau 16,2 cm, + Sonntagszeitung vom
08.02.09 + mein silbst gebauter Messstab.


----------



## Markus_NRW (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” FEBRUAR: Rotauge*

hm, ich will ja nit mekkern, aber sicher das das nen Rotauge ist ^^ ? sieht mir eher nach ner Rotfeder aus *g*


----------



## Tom78 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” FEBRUAR: Rotauge*

Hab für Euch ein Gericht wenn ihr die fänge Essen wollt!

Eingelegte Brat-Rotaugen

15 Rotaugen um die 15cm
Für den Sud :
3/4 liter Essig 
1/4 liter Wasser
Salz
1 kg Zwiebel in Ringen geschnitten
200 gr Karotten
2 Lorbeerblätter
1 Nelke
1 Tütchen Sauerbratengewürz (15 gr)
1Esslöffel Senfkörner




Man kann bei diesem Rezept die Gräten mit Essen, weil sie bei kleinen Fischen im Essigsud weich werden.

Rotaugen ausnehmen und schuppen, innen mit Zitrone beträufeln, salzen und in Mehl wenden.
In heißem Fett beidseitig braun anbraten.
Die gebratenen Rotaugen legt man sie in eine breite Schüssel, nicht zu viele übereinander.  
Das Gemüse aus dem Sud verteilt man zwischen den Fischen, anschließend gießt man den warmen Sud darüber und stellt alles für drei Tage in den Kühlschrank.
Haltbarkeit bis Ca.8 Tage bis 2 Wochen im Kühlschrank.

Man kann auch dieses Rezept für andere Weißfische verwenden!

Petri Heil und Guten Appetit!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” FEBRUAR: Rotauge*

ist ein rotauge!
petri dazu!
will heute ja eigentlich auch los, aber es hat hier in celle über n8 geschneit, und es sind 0 grad.....naja wenn nicht heute dann die nächsten tagen...


----------



## blackrunner (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” FEBRUAR: Rotauge*

Hallo zusammen,

ich war am Wochenende auch unterwegs.

32 cm gefangen im Hafen von Ueckermünde.

TV-Digital Fernsehzeitschrift vom 31.01. - 13.02.2009






http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=10.02I1c4IYQR4BkInPn.JPG

Petri Heil
blackrunner


----------



## JonasH (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” FEBRUAR: Rotauge*

naja das sind doch shconmal 2 schöne... will auch aber heute gießt es wie aus Eimern. -.- schade, schade


----------



## Reisender (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” FEBRUAR: Rotauge*

Hey du Irrer.....ja du....Thomas !!

Ich werde am Wochende so ein großes Rotauge fangen das du schon mal deine Küche umbauen mußt damit das Vieh auch rein passt. :vik:

Ja, und schicken werde ich es dir mit der Post.......#6

Dann ist es schön zahrt und lässt sich gut filitieren wenn es bei dir an kommt !!#h

Hand drauf !!


----------



## Petrischwamm (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” FEBRUAR: Rotauge*

Eisangeln ist wirklich ne feine Sache, jedoch bei den wechselnden Teperaturen, ist es schon echt eine riskannte Angelegenheit auf dem Eis. Es sei denn der kick beim Angeln genügt einem nicht.


----------



## Bobrjann (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” FEBRUAR: Rotauge*

Würde gerne mitmachen kan aber im mom net angeln weil ich in der angelprüfung bin

PS:  eisangeln ist bei uns verboten


----------



## Knobbes (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” FEBRUAR: Rotauge*

Bin am Freitag Nachmittag mal zum angeln gekommen, neben ein paar Rotfedern, die ich nicht fotografierte, hab ich noch 2 schöne Rotauge gefangen. Das eine hatte 25,5cm und das andere 27,3cm.
Als Zeitung nahm ich die Tauber-Zeitung vom Freitag den 13.2.09, auf der auch die aktuelle Skigoldmedalie von der Kathrin Hölzl erwähnt ist.
Bei dem einen Bild ist mir das Maßband etwas verrutscht, aber wenn man genau hinschaut, stimmt das Maß von 25,5 cm.
Mal schauen, ob es noch mit 3 weiteren Rotaugen im Februar klappt, wills auf jedenfall nochmal probieren.


----------



## nullfischer (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” FEBRUAR: Rotauge*

Hallo !
Habe es wenigens Probiert.Ein Biss,mehr nicht .Geangelt am Main.Die Seen sind zu und nicht Tragfähig.
Bekomme das Bild nicht rein.


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” FEBRUAR: Rotauge*



> Bekomme das Bild nicht rein.



Hallo nullfischer,
dann schicks mir per E-Mail zu, dann stell ich es dir rein. schreib bitte auch dazu wie groß das Rotauge war.

E-Mail: franz.hollweck@anglerboard.de


----------



## 2fish (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” FEBRUAR: Rotauge*

Genau! Am Wochenende geht´s los!!! 
Mal ne rund an die Spree zum Rotaugen feedern....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” FEBRUAR: Rotauge*

werde nächste woche auch nochmal angreifen...letztens gabs leider nur ein paar kl. brassen


----------



## zander1 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” FEBRUAR: Rotauge*

Hallo!
Habe Heute Nachmittag das Wetter ausgenutzt.
2 Fänge:

1 x 20,2 cm

1 x 25,9 cm


----------



## Fischfütterer (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” FEBRUAR: Rotauge*

Tach zusammen...
Wie immer tolle Aktion!#6
Leider ist das wieder einmal ein schwieriges Unterfangen für mich daran Teil zu nehmen, da z.Zt. alle denkbaren Gewässer in meiner Umgebung, an denen ich angeln darf, zugefroren sind... :v
Jedes Jahr der gleiche Mist!!!#q
Wo bleibt die Klimaerwärmung von der dauernd berichtet wird???|kopfkrat
Hier in Nordhessen wirds jedes Jahr kälter... Und das immer länger!!! 
Hab schon wieder massive Angel-Entzugs-Erscheinungen! Seit Dezember keine Rute mehr geschwungen!|motz:

Gruß @ all


----------



## Jemir (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” FEBRUAR: Rotauge*

ich war heute auch mal anangeln und habe 3 Bilder im Anhang, ich denke das diesen Monat noch die fehlenden 2 folgen 

das wären dann 16cm, 18cm und 24cm. Nicht die größten, aber besser als Scheider


----------



## JonasH (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” FEBRUAR: Rotauge*

jemir pack noch schnell ne aktuelle Zeitung dazu sieht aus als kämen die Fotos direkt aus deiner Gefriertruhe^^ Warst du eisangeln oder liegt bei euch noch so viel schnee?


----------



## Mich´l (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” FEBRUAR: Rotauge*



JonasH schrieb:


> jemir pack noch schnell ne aktuelle Zeitung dazu sieht aus als kämen die Fotos direkt aus deiner Gefriertruhe^^ Warst du eisangeln oder liegt bei euch noch so viel schnee?



:q:q:q - hab die gleiche Bitte bitte... |kopfkrat


----------



## grazy04 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” FEBRUAR: Rotauge*

na aus der Gefriertruhe ... glaub kaum, das linke und das mittlere leben auf alle Fälle noch würd ich ma sagen  und die Made beim mittleren friert ja auch keiner mit ein oder ?

Petri allen Fängern, ich bin schon im dritten Anlauf ohne was....


----------



## chivas (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” FEBRUAR: Rotauge*

zumindest haben sie jetzt alle gefrierbrand |kopfkrat


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” FEBRUAR: Rotauge*

moin,
so
ich war nun auch beim stippen erfolgreich.....nicht die größten Rotaugen,aber immerhin:q


Ich hoffe man erkennt alles.

als Zeitung habe ich die Märzausgabe von Fisch+Fang zugelegt.

Rotauge 1= 12,9cm
Rotauge 2= 20,5cm
Rotauge 3= 19,2cm


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” FEBRUAR: Rotauge*

So, und noch 2 Rotaugen:m

Rotauge 1= 16cm


*bild 2 bitte löschen-Fisch ist sonst doppelt gemeldet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*bekomme das bild nicht abgehängt!!* 
Bild 3 =Tatort=celler Hafen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” FEBRUAR: Rotauge*

So,nun der richtige Fisch und damit auch der letzte!

Rotauge = 18,6cm


----------



## Knobbes (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” FEBRUAR: Rotauge*

Habs heut bei dem Sonnenscheinwetter mal noch kurz probiert und meine 3 restlichen Rotauge für die Wertung gefangen.
16,3 cm
18,7 cm
20,1 cm
Als Zeitung hab ich diesmal die Bild vom 23.2.09 genommen.
Habs sie auch noch mal extra fotografiert, da die Zeitung nicht auf jedem Foto optimal raus kam.


----------



## Jemir (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” FEBRUAR: Rotauge*



JonasH schrieb:


> jemir pack noch schnell ne aktuelle Zeitung dazu sieht aus als kämen die Fotos direkt aus deiner Gefriertruhe^^ Warst du eisangeln oder liegt bei euch noch so viel schnee?


 
Bei uns liegt noch Schnee. Laut der Beschreibung steht da ein Zollstock und/oder einer Zeitung, von daher habe ich nur nen Zollstock dabeigehabt. Es schwimmen auch alle wieder, sogar ohne Gefrierbrand.


----------



## EmsLiga (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” FEBRUAR: Rotauge*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> moin,
> so
> ich war nun auch beim stippen erfolgreich.....nicht die größten Rotaugen,aber immerhin:q
> 
> ...


 
@Dorsch der Fang 12,9cm wird wohl nicht zählen da laut Aussage von Tom78 in den Bundesländern 
Berlin, Rheinland-Pfalz und Thüringen ein Mindestmaß von 15 cm für Rotaugen exestiert #h


----------



## ToxicToolz (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” FEBRUAR: Rotauge*

Pahhh 15cm Mindestmaß in Berlin??? Wo habt Ihr dat denn bitte her 

KLICKKLACK


----------



## EmsLiga (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” FEBRUAR: Rotauge*



Tom78 schrieb:


> In den Bundesländern Berlin, Rheinland-Pfalz und Thüringen gibt es ein Mindestmaß von 15 cm für Rotaugen.


 
wie gesagt von Tom78 #h


----------



## angel-andre (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” FEBRUAR: Rotauge*

moin moin

bin gestern auch noch mal los bei scheiss wetter und hab noch 3 stück bekommen

1:  19cm
2:  24,5cm
3:  28cm

als zeitung hab ich unser mittwochsblatt genommen

falls man das nicht gut erkennen kann, kann ich sie auch per mail schicken weil man beim soomen alles erkennen kann


----------



## Flussbarsch (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” FEBRUAR: Rotauge*

Moin, so hier auch ein Foto von mir. 16,5 cm hatte die Plötze.
Die anderen Plötzen hatten komischerweise so gut wie die gleiche Größe deshalb blieb es bei dem einem Foto.


----------



## angler4711 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” FEBRUAR: Rotauge*

Moin, Moin!

Und hier der zweite von mir, mit 15,8 cm,
leider waren die anderen zu klein!



http://


----------



## Master Hecht (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” FEBRUAR: Rotauge*

so hier mal meine rotaugen...
das erste is 15,7cm lang, das zweite 16,8cm lang und das dritte 12,2 cm lang...


mfg Master Hecht


----------



## Master Hecht (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” FEBRUAR: Rotauge*

hier die letzen beiden...
13,2cm und 14,9cm...


----------



## firemirl (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” FEBRUAR: Rotauge*

Auf den letzten Drücker.................

Schöne Plötze von 27 cm aus dem DHK. Tagesaktuell vom heutigen Ansitz. Nicht der größte....... aber vieleicht am nächesten dran?


----------



## Mich´l (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” FEBRUAR: Rotauge*

Moin! 

Glaub der Master Hecht macht´s mit der 13,2er... 
die wollt ich fangen, leider ohne Erfolg!!


----------



## Martinez (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” FEBRUAR: Rotauge*

 So ich darf auch mal:
Heute an der Schleuse gefangen.. (Dattel-Hamm-Kanal)
Rotauge: 1x
Größe: 30 cm
Gewicht: 370 Gramm








Gruß


Martinez

Ps: Zeitung ist vom 22.02.2009 
Wie gesagt Fisch wurde aber Heute (28.02.2009) gefangen
hatte keine andere Zeitung ^^


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” FEBRUAR: Rotauge*

So, ausgelost wurde die Länge von 27,2cm.

Am nächsten dran war Knobbes mit 27,3 cm.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu..

Und weiter gehts im März mit Döbeln: 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=149233


----------

